# A Nutrition Forum?



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

Reading the fructose thread got me thinking (indulge me for a minute): would it make sense to have a nutrition forum on mtbr? 

I ask because I have always been slim (which most would assume to be synonymous with healthy) despite my eating behavior ranging from highly processed junk in general to the opposite end of the spectrum at 'ortho'rexic. It's been hard to tell what foods to stay away from because there have been no visible consequences, and I'm 37.

When it comes to training, I rely on water, heavy carbs ala bagels and pasta; during racing it's HEED, Hammer gels or Fruit Newtons; and for recovery a lot of water, fruits and yogurt. When I'm training for races, my eating is pretty purpose-driven and cuts out a lot of questions... any other time it's all over the place. 

I'm guessing a consult with a sports nutritionist is in order??


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

My approach to nutrition is really lax. I usually eat when I am hungry and try to have homemade meals from fresh and if possible organic; usually just end up eating ramen noodles or mac and cheese( I don't eat meat). I blame the terrible eating on the girlfriend; she can't cook and I hate doing it all the time as well as the dishes. 

I do however over indulge in beer...a lot. Luckily i don't have a sweet tooth. A candy bar once every two or so months usually helps remind me why I don't like candy. 

If I am doing a brevet I will over carb with a ton of pasta the night before and eat a bowl of oatmeal the morning of the ride. When on the ride I will usually not bring food and just eat real gross gas station offerings; mindset being I am just going to burn it off that day anyway so it doesn't matter. Vegetable juice from the gas stations and plain water in a Camelbak and in the bottle Perpetuem or molasses, lemon juice and salt. 

As a recreational cyclist who races on occasion and does this for fun I don't see the merit of watching my diet for my hobby though it's a constant form of self torment.

Also, I am 26 if you were curious.


----------



## OnForm (Feb 11, 2011)

I highly recommend Racing Weight by Matt Fitzgerald. One the biggest take aways I've had is about timing my meals and what to eat at different times of the day.

http://www.velopress.com/nutrition.php?id=289


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

We definitely need a nutrition forum.

I would love to hear more debates on all the topics from electrolyte intake to post ride recovery strategies to carbohydrate source preferences.


----------



## ZachTX (Feb 20, 2010)

monzie said:


> I blame the terrible eating on the girlfriend; she can't cook and I hate doing it all the time as well as the dishes.


A little OT here, but the wife and i have a deal. If I cook, she cleans, and vice versa. It makes it much easier, and the kitchen always stays clean.

And if she really can't cook at all, at least you'll never have to do the dishes again.


----------

